
'Game Boy' gadgets used to steal cars by imitating key fob signals - the137
https://www.techspot.com/news/85988-25000-game-boy-gadgets-used-steal-cars-imitating.html
======
the137
> "What is most worrying is that something sold decades ago has been
> repurposed to help thieves. With plenty of old gadgets collecting dust, some
> will tinker with them in the hope they can unlock a car”

As always they quote people with absolutely no knowledge. Pictures are
obviously a look-alike shell (probably sourced from china with a pi or similar
already inside), and adding radio functionality alone is a bit more than just
'tinkering'.

